# Disconnect Sizing for RTU



## Jimmer69 (Jan 29, 2012)

Can someone point me in the right direction to size a disconnect for 3PH 480v RTU? Been a while. 17.9 Min Circuit Amp 20A Max Fuse/Breaker Size. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Jimmer69 said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to size a disconnect for 3PH 480v RTU? Been a while. 17.9 Min Circuit Amp 20A Max Fuse/Breaker Size. Thanks


Disconnect must be 115% of the nameplate rated load current or the branch cir. selection current- whichever is greater.. 440.12(A)(1)


----------

